# Diablo 3



## linkin (May 14, 2012)

So who's excited? I paid for my copy of the game today. What about you guys? What class are you going to play? I'll be rolling with demon hunter first


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 14, 2012)

I like the game but i hate how it costs 60, then isn't there also a monthly fee too?


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 14, 2012)

I havent heard anything of a monthly fee, I dont see how they could warrant a monthly fee when they are already forcing people who just want it for solo play to be connected to battle.net.


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 14, 2012)

looked it up and they won't, thought i heard they would somewhere


----------



## linkin (May 14, 2012)

There is no monthly fee that I know of.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 14, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> looked it up and they won't, thought i heard they would somewhere



No monthly fee, its mostly a singleplayer game.


Although i believe there is an auction house which you can use real money in or something.


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 14, 2012)

Well I got 30 days of WoW for my birthday from a few mates so, less COD4 and more WoW for me. Just can't wait to be able to afford Diablo III, looks so awesome


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday too you, happy birthday too you, happy birthday dear Raz3rD!, happppppy birrttthhhhdddaaaayyyy tooooooo youuuuuuuu!

P.s When was it?


----------



## Russ88765 (May 14, 2012)

Sounds great. Never did get to try the Diablo series, i'm looking forward to feedback and some gameplay screenshots/videos.


----------



## M1kkelZR (May 14, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Happy birthday too you, happy birthday too you, happy birthday dear Raz3rD!, happppppy birrttthhhhdddaaaayyyy tooooooo youuuuuuuu!
> 
> P.s When was it?



Last Wednesday, May 9th. Thanks 



Russ88765 said:


> Sounds great. Never did get to try the Diablo series, i'm looking forward to feedback and some gameplay screenshots/videos.



Yep same here!


----------



## Geoff (May 14, 2012)

I really don't care about gaming anymore for some reason, so no, I'm not really interested


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (May 14, 2012)

My plan, get massive stocks of pop tarts and mountain dew and no life it for at lease 2 months...


----------



## Motorcharge (May 14, 2012)

I got a free copy with my WoW sub so I'll at least be checking it out. Installing it now.


----------



## Cromewell (May 14, 2012)

Motorcharge said:


> I got a free copy with my WoW sub so I'll at least be checking it out. Installing it now.



That's what I did too. I was going to play wow anyway and I was never going to buy Diablo 3 so I basically got a free game for playing something I was going to anyway. I'll give it a shot, but unless they've updated the graphics from what I saw in the beta it looked a lot like what I remember diablo 2 looking like when it came out.


----------



## linkin (May 14, 2012)

Hopefully my copy will be mailed out today, and that I get it. They said it would.


----------



## Motorcharge (May 14, 2012)

Wow, **** Blizzard. It won't let you start the game with an onboard graphics card.


----------



## linkin (May 15, 2012)

I'm pissed off. Dick smith mangled my order and it won't leave the warehouse until today. Can't install because I need the CD key which is in my copy which is not on its way to me yet


----------



## Ramodkk (May 15, 2012)

Ordered the Collector's Edition back in March, should be here tomorrow! Better be!


----------



## linkin (May 15, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> Ordered the Collector's Edition back in March, should be here tomorrow! Better be!



You should keep it unopened and buy a regular copy. People are already flogging their CE's on ebay for $200+


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (May 15, 2012)

Have a CE on pre-order at work, though I'll hold off on it for a small while since I don't have a PC to play it just yet.

I'm hoping for my girlfriend to pick it up as well so we have something else to play.


----------



## linkin (May 15, 2012)

I managed to score a guest pass, so at least I can play for a bit like the beta


----------



## JLuchinski (May 15, 2012)

So is it good? I'm thinking about getting it, just want to hear if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Ankur (May 15, 2012)

Yea even I want to know how this game is, am buying a couple of games in the coming weeks, thinking about getting this, seems promising.


----------



## Kewl Munky (May 15, 2012)

Two groups have already beaten normal in seven hours. Of course they just did speed runs. I don't think it's a big deal as Diablo has always been about replaying to make your character better. My buddy was raging when I showed him the article saying it's internet bullshit because it took him and buddies who he claimed are doing good 5 hours for act 1.


----------



## linkin (May 16, 2012)

JLuchinski said:


> So is it good? I'm thinking about getting it, just want to hear if it's worth it or not.



Definitely, get it for a good price though. EBGames want $89 for it here


----------



## linkin (May 16, 2012)

Here's a guest pass:

www.diablo3.com/guest < to activate

ENMCJE-ZY8E-2JBYFM-CX8P-ZEBMR4


----------



## JLuchinski (May 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a million.


----------



## Troncoso (May 16, 2012)

With the apparent ability to beat the game in 6 hours....I don't see how it's honestly going to consume so many lives...


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 17, 2012)

If you beat the game in 6 hours its because you sped through it, I just beat act 2 I have prolly played atleast 10 hrs now because i choose to do everything.


----------



## linkin (May 17, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> With the apparent ability to beat the game in 6 hours....I don't see how it's honestly going to consume so many lives...



I've definitely played more than six hours the past 2 days, nowhere near ending.


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 17, 2012)

linkin said:


> I've definitely played more than six hours the past 2 days, nowhere near ending.



Sorta like Skyrim? Can beat the main story in a few hours easy, will consume hundreds of hours on side quest and replaying it.


----------



## Troncoso (May 17, 2012)

JlCollins005 said:


> If you beat the game in 6 hours its because you sped through it, I just beat act 2 I have prolly played atleast 10 hrs now because i choose to do everything.





linkin said:


> I've definitely played more than six hours the past 2 days, nowhere near ending.



Haha. It was a joke. Some Korean people beat the game in 6 hours.


----------



## tech savvy (May 17, 2012)

Cromewell said:


> That's what I did too. I was going to play wow anyway and I was never going to buy Diablo 3 so I basically got a free game for playing something I was going to anyway. I'll give it a shot, but *unless they've updated the graphics from what I saw in the beta it looked a lot like what I remember diablo 2 looking like when it came out.*



Are you crazy? Graphics like Diablo II? Must be mistaken, was the graphics maxed? If you think Diablo III graphics are bad, then I would luv to hear what you think about WoW graphics. For being how big WoW is, they should have waaay better graphics, even at max setting, it looks boxy.



JlCollins005 said:


> If you beat the game in 6 hours its because you sped through it, I just beat act 2 I have prolly played atleast 10 hrs now because i choose to do everything.



Same here. Im at act II, and it took me around 10hrs too(Thats slowing down and doing EVERYTHING). The replay value is where it's at, great game.

All-in-all, a great game. If you weren't a Diablo fan from the beginning, this game isnt for you. It was meant for all the dedicated die-heart fans that was there from the beginning. Like I said, if you havent played/enjoyed Diablo I and II, you will not like Diablo III. They keeped everything the same though the series except the graphics.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 17, 2012)

Yea, the game is awesome I am nearing the end of act 3 and already looking forward to another play through. Actually talked a couple people into getting the game that never touched the diablo series and they love it looks like they are just gunna be playing then backwards.


----------



## ColdFeet (May 17, 2012)

is the game any good im thinking of getting in next week?


----------



## linkin (May 17, 2012)

See if you can score a guest pass from someone to get a feel of the game, if you then buy it, you can use your existing character from the guest pass.


----------



## LooN3y (May 17, 2012)

JlCollins005 said:


> Yea, the game is awesome I am nearing the end of act 3 and already looking forward to another play through. Actually talked a couple people into getting the game that never touched the diablo series and they love it looks like they are just gunna be playing then backwards.



god, D2 was crazy, man remember the Duping days? lol i had whole mule account full of SOJs and i had a so many wind forces and all kthe other dope stuff.


----------



## Aastii (May 17, 2012)

I have not played, however from what I have been told from someone from the clan:

He managed to finish it in less than a day, as in real world day, not 24 hours play time. He killed the last boss with just standing there autoattacking. He restarted before finishing as completing all of the side quests meant he was far too strong for the main story line, making it harder still.

The scaling, if there is any, is far off what it should be, the game is too short, especially considering the development time and it is far, far too easy from start to finish, even with harder difficulties and squishy heroes


----------



## Cromewell (May 17, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> Are you crazy? Graphics like Diablo II? Must be mistaken, was the graphics maxed? If you think Diablo III graphics are bad, then I would luv to hear what you think about WoW graphics. For being how big WoW is, they should have waaay better graphics, even at max setting, it looks boxy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not kidding. WoW looks like crap because it's 10 years old. Yes expansions come out but it's still 10 years old. You are right though, the engine should have been improved by now.

Diablo 3 is new and it looks 10 years old. I've been playing it maxed out. I think people are playing it out of nostalgia more than anything. For what it is, I think Torchlight is a better pick.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 17, 2012)

Iv wanted to like diablo 3 but i dont even want to pick it up  loved the first 2  and remember spending countless hours on them...But i mean 7 hours for d3's campaign is horrendous. What is it cod? Not to mention the videos iv seen on youtube look crap and the reviews iv seen suggest to me they took a lot of the complexity of the old ones out.

I think im going to give this a miss, and @Cromwell i may check out torchlight, its much cheaper


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (May 17, 2012)

> god, D2 was crazy, man remember the Duping days? lol i had whole mule account full of SOJs and i had a so many wind forces and all kthe other dope stuff.



Ahh good times favorite things were baal runs and the organs in the cube to go to super- Trisdam, it been to long.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 17, 2012)

Aastii said:


> I have not played, however from what I have been told from someone from the clan:
> 
> He managed to finish it in less than a day, as in real world day, not 24 hours play time. He killed the last boss with just standing there autoattacking. He restarted before finishing as completing all of the side quests meant he was far too strong for the main story line, making it harder still.
> 
> The scaling, if there is any, is far off what it should be, the game is too short, especially considering the development time and it is far, far too easy from start to finish, even with harder difficulties and squishy heroes



Well I dont know who told you this but it seems like a wee bit of exaggeration, I have doen everything playing the story, yet when i hit about the middle of act 3 i began dying A LOT. Basically dont just something on what you been told.


----------



## bigmac9787 (May 17, 2012)

Is there any option to turn on an offline mode like in starcraft 2? I just moved to a new home and the only internet provider is AT&T and they dont have any freaking dsl ports open on the line my house is on so I cant get internet what so ever! I am soo stressed out over the required internet connection. I have wifi at work so i cant install and dl everything there and it would be awsome to be able to turn on offline mode and the log in at home and play some.


----------



## JLuchinski (May 17, 2012)

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv wanted to like diablo 3 but i dont even want to pick it up  loved the first 2  and remember spending countless hours on them...But i mean 7 hours for d3's campaign is horrendous. What is it cod? Not to mention the videos iv seen on youtube look crap and the reviews iv seen suggest to me they took a lot of the complexity of the old ones out.
> 
> I think im going to give this a miss, and @Cromwell i may check out torchlight, its much cheaper



 It's a lot like Torchlight except you don't have a pet to help you.


----------



## Aastii (May 18, 2012)

JlCollins005 said:


> Well I dont know who told you this but it seems like a wee bit of exaggeration, I have doen everything playing the story, yet when i hit about the middle of act 3 i began dying A LOT. Basically dont just something on what you been told.



I play with this guy daily almost. He lives in Canada so got the game before it was released over here and finished it before any of our European members even had the game. He isn't even really that hardcore either, the day he got it I played some LoL with him, so he wasn't even on it for the full 24 hours and still finished it.

I dunno what class he was playing, but to be able to stand there wailing on a boss at any point and win without dodging any abilities regardless of class or game difficulty just seems stupid to me. Not really a boss at all if that can be done.


----------



## Troncoso (May 18, 2012)

Aastii said:


> I play with this guy daily almost. He lives in Canada so got the game before it was released over here and finished it before any of our European members even had the game. He isn't even really that hardcore either, the day he got it I played some LoL with him, so he wasn't even on it for the full 24 hours and still finished it.
> 
> I dunno what class he was playing, but to be able to stand there wailing on a boss at any point and win without dodging any abilities regardless of class or game difficulty just seems stupid to me. Not really a boss at all if that can be done.



I respect your opinion as a gamer. But, it's not very reinforcing to argue a point just based on what someone else has said.


----------



## tech savvy (May 18, 2012)

Aastii said:


> I play with this guy daily almost. He lives in Canada so got the game before it was released over here and finished it before any of our European members even had the game. He isn't even really that hardcore either, the day he got it I played some LoL with him, so he wasn't even on it for the full 24 hours and still finished it.
> 
> I dunno what class he was playing, but to be able to stand there wailing on a boss at any point and win without dodging any abilities regardless of class or game difficulty just seems stupid to me. Not really a boss at all if that can be done.



If you actually play through the whole game, side quest and all, on Inferno, there is no way you can beat it in 7hrs. Ive played a total of 24hrs and 54 mins.(normal difficulty) and only made it to "Act III". Of course thats me doing everything, clearing all maps of all monsters and all treasures.FYI,im a barbarian at level 29.

There are tons of games that ive beatin' in a day, Diablo isn't one of them. On top of the 100's of games ive beatin' in a day, they offer hardly NO replay value as opposed to Diablo.

Like I said, if you didnt enjoy/played Diablo I and II, then don't bother playing Diablo III. It wasnt meant to bring "new comers" to the game(even though Blizzard wouldent mind), it was for the "Diablo" fans.


----------



## Turbo10 (May 18, 2012)

Is it really worth getting? I ordered it off play.com but its waiting for stock so i can cancel any time. I heard a guy complete the game in 7 hours and in that case itll be shit


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2012)

Turbo10 said:


> Is it really worth getting? I ordered it off play.com but its waiting for stock so i can cancel any time. I heard a guy complete the game in 7 hours and in that case itll be shit


Read through the previous 5 pages to find out.


----------



## Fuzzoe (May 18, 2012)

Diablo 3 came in the mail today....Is not compatible with my video card...../commence crying.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 18, 2012)

Ouch that is cold.


----------



## Troncoso (May 18, 2012)

Fuzzoe said:


> Diablo 3 came in the mail today....Is not compatible with my video card...../commence crying.



On the bright side, you own Diablo 3!


----------



## Fuzzoe (May 18, 2012)

It IS a pretty box...re installing Diablo 2 to pass the time until i build my new computer next month :|


----------



## Cromewell (May 22, 2012)

Fuzzoe said:


> Diablo 3 came in the mail today....Is not compatible with my video card...../commence crying.



To run it anyway (this will only beat the launcher boss, it won't make the game run smoothly), install, find a file called D3Prefs. Change 'DisableTrilinearFiltering' to 1 and change HardwareClass to 1. Then run the game launcher and when you press play you will get that same video card warning, but press escape and the game will launch.

If you can't find D3Prefs run the launcher, press play. On the screen that says your video card isn't good enough press escape. You should get a white screen, which you can then close. Then go back and find D3Prefs as above.


----------



## Motorcharge (May 22, 2012)

Fuzzoe said:


> Diablo 3 came in the mail today....Is not compatible with my video card...../commence crying.



Same and I paid for a years sub to WoW in advance to get a free copy.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 22, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> If you actually play through the whole game, side quest and all, on Inferno, there is no way you can beat it in 7hrs. Ive played a total of 24hrs and 54 mins.(normal difficulty) and only made it to "Act III". Of course thats me doing everything, clearing all maps of all monsters and all treasures.FYI,im a barbarian at level 29.
> 
> There are tons of games that ive beatin' in a day, Diablo isn't one of them. On top of the 100's of games ive beatin' in a day, they offer hardly NO replay value as opposed to Diablo.
> 
> Like I said, if you didnt enjoy/played Diablo I and II, then don't bother playing Diablo III. It wasnt meant to bring "new comers" to the game(even though Blizzard wouldent mind), it was for the "Diablo" fans.



Thank you.

Seems like everyone is going off of what other players think: "I heard that someone said that some player beat it in 7 hours, what a shitty game." I've played 11 hours and am only half-way through Act II.

I think one of the main differences from Diablo I and II that make Diablo III seem a lot easier is that they changed the way healing works. To me, it's a lot easier to heal yourself. You're almost immortal thanks to the infamous "Health-Globes" that every other monster drops on death. Potions heal a shit ton too. So it's kind of hard for you to die, but don't get me wrong, some areas have a whole damn horde of monsters, and _are_ somewhat hard to beat.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (May 22, 2012)

> I think one of the main differences from Diablo I and II that make Diablo III seem a lot easier is that they changed the way healing works. To me, it's a lot easier to heal yourself. You're almost immortal thanks to the infamous "Health-Globes" that every other monster drops on death. Potions heal a shit ton too. So it's kind of hard for you to die, but don't get me wrong, some areas have a whole damn horde of monsters, and are somewhat hard to beat.



Diablo 1 takes some mad skill and patience. Diablo 3 is a cakewalk. Im decided im not going to get it, my stepdad has it and its to cartooney.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 22, 2012)

tech savvy said:
			
		

> Love it or hate it, I love it. Right now im on Nightmare act III. Everytime you beat Diablo it opens a new difficulty from normal, nightmare, hell, and inferno. On top of it opening harder difficulties, they're are new side quest to do in every difficulty with random maps. Also, you get better and better armor/weapons father you venture in the game. You just cant play though Diablo one time on normal and expect to get your full enjoyment. The game was made to play though atleast three times, normal,nightmare,hell thats so you can achiev all achievements. Inferno is there just for the hardcore diablo fans, you die one time thats it, GAME



I think he sums it up.


----------



## Masterfulks (May 23, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Seems like everyone is going off of what other players think: "I heard that someone said that some player beat it in 7 hours, what a shitty game." I've played 11 hours and am only half-way through Act II.
> 
> I think one of the main differences from Diablo I and II that make Diablo III seem a lot easier is that they changed the way healing works. To me, it's a lot easier to heal yourself. You're almost immortal thanks to the infamous "Health-Globes" that every other monster drops on death. Potions heal a shit ton too. So it's kind of hard for you to die, but don't get me wrong, some areas have a whole damn horde of monsters, and _are_ somewhat hard to beat.



Yeah with the globes my barbarian wades through most everything on normal. The challenge isn't all that high, but I have died a few times when getting overwhelmed or chasing loot goblins.

I do think not being able to spam potions increases difficulty. With solo bosses there are not globes all over the place, and you can't rely on potions constantly.

There's a balance in there. I tend to play in about 2 hour spurts. I get restless around that time with this one. Other games keep me hooked for hours, but Diablo is a repetitive game. That's the nature of it. There's no way to change that without changing it's core.

Also it has random dungeons and such, that adds to the replay value. Which is why I guess they don't have an 60 hour campaign.


----------



## Masterfulks (May 23, 2012)

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Diablo 1 takes some mad skill and patience. Diablo 3 is a cakewalk. Im decided im not going to get it, my stepdad has it and its to cartooney.



The cartoonish graphics are hit and miss. There is a ton of blood and gore, but it's mixed in with the WoW style of graphics.

I'm not sure why bright and pretty was the choice. I'd rather the grim and gritty style of Dark Souls. Diablo 3's content is not bright and fluffy, it's dark, depressing, and filled with gore. 

I'm not really feeling anything so great about Diablo 3 that I didn't feel about Titan Quest. Which isn't a knock to either, it's just that Titan's Quest is several years old and I'm not seeing the improvements.


----------



## linkin (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, the goriest part of the game would have to be leoric's torture chambers.


----------



## mtb211 (May 23, 2012)

I have never played diablo (1,2,3) . Is there a game you can compare it to? Coworker picked it up to day and gave me a free guest pass key... is this like world of warcraft?


----------



## Fuzzoe (May 24, 2012)

Cromewell said:


> To run it anyway (this will only beat the launcher boss, it won't make the game run smoothly), install, find a file called D3Prefs. Change 'DisableTrilinearFiltering' to 1 and change HardwareClass to 1. Then run the game launcher and when you press play you will get that same video card warning, but press escape and the game will launch.
> 
> If you can't find D3Prefs run the launcher, press play. On the screen that says your video card isn't good enough press escape. You should get a white screen, which you can then close. Then go back and find D3Prefs as above.




I tried it, and it launches. Buuuuuut all i get is a blank screen with the music and the pointer. :|


----------



## Darren (May 25, 2012)

mtb211 said:


> I have never played diablo (1,2,3) . Is there a game you can compare it to? Coworker picked it up to day and gave me a free guest pass key... is this like world of warcraft?




Few games similar would be Titan Quest, Fate, Torchlight, and several others. It's just a dungeon crawler with randomized dungeons and loot. Simple yet fun and addictive.


----------



## Masterfulks (May 25, 2012)

Yeah watch any diablo gameplay footage on youtube and you have a pretty good idea of what you're going to get.


----------

